# sun conure in a flat???



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

hi all considering getting a sun conure but have heard they can be very noisy. have many of you on here ever kept them and are they really that noisy?? i dont want to piss the neighbours off.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

owlbassboy said:


> hi all considering getting a sun conure but have heard they can be very noisy. have many of you on here ever kept them and are they really that noisy?? i dont want to piss the neighbours off.


IMO sun conure + flat = p:censorff neighbours :lol2:.

Watch the video clips in the link.Will give you a idea off there vocal range.http://uk.youtube.com/results?search_query=sun+conure+screaming&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

yeh i know how loud they are i just want to know how much noise they make like are they noisy most of the day or just now and again??


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

owlbassboy said:


> yeh i know how loud they are i just want to know how much noise they make like are they noisy most of the day or just now and again??


Like most birds most noisy will be dawn & dusk but there will be time inbertween.Will also scream if it developes into a spoiled git due to tip bits at wroung times.When it dosen't get it own way will scream.Put it this way that last thing parent/s on a weekend or a school holidays want to hear at around six in the morning is sreaming bird.


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

single girl below us so kids wont be a problem but its really starting to sound like a bad idea :bash:. i was kinda hopin people would say they are not as bad as everyone says they are.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Hiya,

Sun Conures are shockingly loud for their size and their screaching will carry through a building easily, so really not a good idea at all for a flat!

Have you thought about a lovebird? Ours can be a bit shouty when he wants attention but keeping the cage covered over at night and early morning helps to keep his chattering confined to the daytime, when it doesn't really matter so much.

If you've decided you HAVE to have a larger bird, maybe look into the blue-headed pionus. These are very pretty parrots but are generally more quiet and chilled out than a lot of other species. They also don't mind being left home alone provided they have lots of toys to keep them amused. As with any parrot species, plenty of research and careful planning is needed before committing to buy.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree wit the others comments - Sun Conures ARE loud & very noisy & it can be all day long.

As well as the Pionus mentioned perhaps you could consider something like a Senegal, Meyers, Brown Headed or Ruppells parrot? All are from the Poicephalus family & are some of the quieter parrot species. Also if its a conure you want then go for Pyrrhura species rather than Aratinga ones like Suns & Jendays.

I have a B&G Macaw & would prefer her noise ANY DAY to a Sun Conure = but noise tolerance is very much down to the individual, so what I feel is loud/noisy might not seem that bad to someone else.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Take it from someone who used to handrear for others back in the day when it wasn't so regularly done - YOU'LL BE DEAF or DEAD depending on how quickly the neighbours can break your door down :lol2:

I got to the point where I flat refused to handrear ANY concur species except our own lesser patagonian's that were part of morph development program. You walk out the room they screammm, put them back in their cages, screaming banshee, that's just babies that are weaning as they get older they do nothing but chatter!

Don't get me wrong I love most concurs............................. just not inside a building!


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

thanx very much for all your replies think its gonna be a green cheek conure or a senegal now jus have to try and find one coz they aint easy to get over here


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

There are a couple of breeders in NI who keep Green Cheek mutations - I know because they have contacted me for breeding birds. Sadly I dont have their current contact numbers. However you could contact this guy as he is in Banbridge, Co. Down to see if he knows of other breeders.

Another alternative is to contact the newly formed Irish Parrot Society
marks aviary birds |


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I kept green cheeks but gave it up when my first female died, heartbreaking.

They are great birds, good companions, very smart, inquisitive, but they are vocal. I have no idea how to compare it to a sun conure but when Jazzy screamed... everyone knew about it. 

As mine were hand reared though as long as I was there giving them attention then they were pretty quiet. If I ignored them and they wanted something - you would get deafened until they got their attention.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

owlbassboy said:


> hi all considering getting a sun conure but have heard they can be very noisy. have many of you on here ever kept them and are they really that noisy?? i dont want to piss the neighbours off.


 Yes they are really that noisy. You have chosen one of the noisiest conures.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I kept green cheeks but gave it up when my first female died, heartbreaking.
> 
> They are great birds, good companions, very smart, inquisitive, but they are vocal. I have no idea how to compare it to a sun conure but when Jazzy screamed... everyone knew about it.
> 
> As mine were hand reared though as long as I was there giving them attention then they were pretty quiet. If I ignored them and they wanted something - you would get deafened until they got their attention.


 I'm really surprised to hear about your screaming green cheeked. I keep a lot of conures and the aviary full of greencheeks is the quietest. I wouldn't call them noisy at all. To be honest I think they are quieter than lovebirds. Perhaps you had a rogue one?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> I'm really surprised to hear about your screaming green cheeked. I keep a lot of conures and the aviary full of greencheeks is the quietest. I wouldn't call them noisy at all. To be honest I think they are quieter than lovebirds. Perhaps you had a rogue one?


Perhaps with that being the only species of parrot/parakeet i've ever kept, my definition of screaming is not what others is? I am after all used to reptiles which are quite a lot quieter! But I've had more than one green cheeked, and they were all pretty noisy (by my standards).


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Perhaps with that being the only species of parrot/parakeet i've ever kept, my definition of screaming is not what others is? I am after all used to reptiles which are quite a lot quieter! But I've had more than one green cheeked, and they were all pretty noisy (by my standards).


 Ahhh I reckon it is a noise tolerance thing. Perhaps because I keep cockatoos, loud conures, quakers etc my tolerance to noise is higher. I have noticed that visitors to the aviary block wince and hold their hands over their ears and the racket doesn't bother me much at all. Good thing really cos you never mentioned that this flipping tortoise likes to play heavy metal music at full volume!! He just won't turn it down, says it has to be loud to appreciate it.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Not sure why but the link for the Irish parrot Society did not come up in my last post, so here ya go

Home Page

As for Green Cheeks being noisy - I find if there is more than one of them it can get pretty noisy, but one on its own is no worse than a Budgie or cockateil - unless like me you can stand the whittering tiels & budgies make :lol2:

I also find the Maroon Bellied conures to be a tad quieter than Green Cheeks............oh & I have a macaw & greys as noise comparison in my lounge :whistling2:

Good luck in your search for a feathered friend :2thumb:


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks so much for all your help guys its muchos appreciated


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

owlbassboy said:


> thanks so much for all your help guys its muchos appreciated


Look into caique parrots we had a back headed caique at the vets i worked at.They are VERY comical,IMO vocally queit,they do scrach somtimes but not unpleasant-(nothing like a sun) but if you whistle alot around them they pick it up and whistle alot more is quite plesant IMO.And when you've seen a caique roo-hop very funny.caique jumping - Google Video 

IMO these are magic bird but do a little more research on them.There are two species avalible with i beleave sub'species with in the two plus i beleave they hybrid esay.So bound to be hybrids about but they are pretty the same in there behavior.Basically you just need to deside black cap or not ?.Here's a mix of vid clips.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a Sun Conure called Jaffa. He is a sweetie! Yes, in the morning he is very loud, but it is not happening throughout the day. He is a lovely friendly bird who will fly straight back to me if anything worries him. He is probably my favourite of my 4 parrots.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

gazz said:


> Look into caique parrots we had a back headed caique at the vets i worked at.They are VERY comical,IMO vocally queit,they do scrach somtimes but not unpleasant-(nothing like a sun) but if you whistle alot around them they pick it up and whistle alot more is quite plesant IMO.And when you've seen a caique roo-hop very funny.caique jumping - Google Video
> 
> IMO these are magic bird but do a little more research on them.There are two species avalible with i beleave sub'species with in the two plus i beleave they hybrid esay.So bound to be hybrids about but they are pretty the same in there behavior.Basically you just need to deside black cap or not ?.Here's a mix of vid clips.
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


 They won't get any kind of caique for £100 as they cost as much as african greys.
The 2 main species are black headed caique and yellow bellied caique.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

owlbassboy said:


> hi all considering getting a sun conure but have heard they can be very noisy. have many of you on here ever kept them and are they really that noisy?? i dont want to piss the neighbours off.


buy one and then if it is the most noisiest annoying thing on earth then give it to me - I will gladly annoy the hell out of my neighbours as much as possible lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (have had severe noise pollution off them for the last 2 years and am going to court thursday to finally get them evicted because of it hence the post!!)


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> They won't get any kind of caique for £100 as they cost as much as african greys.
> The 2 main species are black headed caique and yellow bellied caique.


Sorry i missed that post ?what post number is the £100 price limit on ??.You won't get a sun conure for a £100 either.Well maybe a old mental aviery bird not a bird you have as a house pet.But not a hand reared one.hand reared black heaed caique and hand reared sun conures are both around £350 each so if he has the money for one he dose the other.Yellow bellied i beleave are a little more than black headed.


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

i never posted about £100 price limit my mate says it will be about 200-350 roughly for parrots like senegals or conures

the caiques are nice birds i may look into them thanks.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The £100 limit is another parrot thread guys!

Caiques are great birds! I have a Black-Headed Caique called Spike. He is brill. Black-Headed & Yellow-Thighed are the 2 species of Caiques, but the White-Bellied Caique has 1 subspecies called the Yellow-Thighed Caique & the Black-Headed Caique has 1 subspecies called the Pallid Caique


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

yay i got the bird i really wanted today coz the shop owner got a ring tailed lemur and kiki the senegal has been huffing with him so he decided to let it go and its coming to my house on monday.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

wicked - congrats on your new birdie - look forward to seeing the piccies


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> The £100 limit is another parrot thread guys!
> 
> Caiques are great birds! I have a Black-Headed Caique called Spike. He is brill. Black-Headed & Yellow-Thighed are the 2 species of Caiques, but the White-Bellied Caique has 1 subspecies called the Yellow-Thighed Caique & the Black-Headed Caique has 1 subspecies called the Pallid Caique


just to set the record straight there is 5 type of caique

black headed
pallid
green thighed
yellow thighed
yellow tailed : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cooltom28 said:


> just to set the record straight there is 5 type of caique
> 
> black headed
> pallid
> ...


 "there are 5 species".
'is' is singular and refers to one item only. 'are' refers to more than one as it is plural. HTH :2thumb:
Only 2 are easily available in this country though and commonly kept as pets.


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

its not a gramar lesson,

3 species are easy to get if you have the right contacts:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cooltom28 said:


> its not a gramar lesson,
> 
> 3 species are easy to get if you have the right contacts:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 'grammar'.
And yes, if one had the right conenctions as I do, I would be able to get practically anything I wanted. However, that wasn't the question, nor was it helpful to list all the species since there are only 2 commonly available as pets over here.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The Black-Headed & the White-Bellied Caique are the 2 different SPECIES!

The Pallid Caique is the SUBSPECIES of the Black-Headed Caique, & the Yellow-Thighed & Yellow-Tailed are the 2 SUBSPECIES of the White-Bellied Caique.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> The Black-Headed & the White-Bellied Caique are the 2 different SPECIES!
> 
> The Pallid Caique is the SUBSPECIES of the Black-Headed Caique, & the Yellow-Thighed & Yellow-Tailed are the 2 SUBSPECIES of the White-Bellied Caique.


 Hehe, lucky someone here knows what he's talking about Zooey dearest :lol2:


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

i just got a senegal so arguing about grammar and types of caiques is not helping anyone. but thanks to whoever mentioned caiques as an option


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

tis so helping as it is imparting information which was previously not known.:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Why thank you Fennie, mi dear!
:lol2:


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

you have better contacts than me then if you can get pure pallids and yellow tailed,


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cooltom28 said:


> you have better contacts than me then if you can get pure pallids and yellow tailed,


 Tom my dear, I can do everything better than you :lol2:


----------



## Hamface (Nov 7, 2008)

Sun conures are good in flats if you hate your neighbours 

I'd suggest getting a maroon bellied conure instead?
I have one and hes really quiet, unless its really sunny in which case he'd do an occasional squawk.
I heard some quakers are quiet too but loads of people say they're uber loud so...


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hamface said:


> Sun conures are good in flats if you hate your neighbours
> 
> I'd suggest getting a maroon bellied conure instead?
> I have one and hes really quiet, unless its really sunny in which case he'd do an occasional squawk.
> I heard some quakers are quiet too but loads of people say they're uber loud so...


 one of my customers had a sun conure as a neighbour , she complained about it everytime she came for a hair cut , she was overjoyed the day they moved house :lol2:


----------



## wigan (Nov 6, 2008)

*sun conure?*

if you look at my site you will be able to get any info you want on most types of hand tame birds,www.wirralbirdworld.co.uk:welcome:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

owlbassboy said:


> i just got a senegal so arguing about grammar and types of caiques is not helping anyone. but thanks to whoever mentioned caiques as an option


 
Well done on the choice, poicephalus are generally regarded as one of the "quieter" parrot (relatively speaking...if youre not used to constant general noise you will find all pet birds noisy). They do have very shrill calls though, which you may have already experienced! Some people hate these call even more than the physically louder but deeper calls of larger parrots.

Id recommend getting a book specifically dealing with poicephalus if you dont already have one; they dont behave in the same way as other smaller parrots, and can be complex when it comes to proper training and socialising.


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

thanx for the reply i already got a senegal book. i wasnt expecting a silent bird so its not too bad plus there is constantly noise in my house from my marine tank so i dont even know what silence is like anyway lol


----------

